# P226 conversion



## ccguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Does anyone know, off hand, if the top end of a p229 .40cal will fit on a p226 .40cal frame?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

No it won't, the P226 frame is longer than the P229 frame. The internals won't line up properly like: the takedown lever and locking lug, mag well and feed ramp and so on.


----------

